# High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht



## Lummelpeter (15. März 2012)

*High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

da mein Vertrag (T-Mobile) verlängert werden muss, wollte ich mal eine Meinung haben, was ich machen soll:

Zunächst erstmal vllt meine typische Handynutzung: Ich benutzer das Handy momentan (Iphone 3gs) eigentlich zum Telefonieren, sms schreiben, whatsapp (sehr wichtig), facebooken und zum Surfen! Spielen ist eher 2.rangig, da ich noch ein Ipad besitze und bei längeren Bahnfahrten oder in der Uni das sowieso immer dabei ist. Das Handy sollte aber schon einen guten Eindruck machen. Generell würde ich mich ein wenig als Technik-Freak bezeichnen, der für mehr Leistung oder kleine Schnickschnacks auch gerne ein wenig mehr Geld ausgibt 
Ich habe momentan folgende Handy zur Auswahl:

Galaxy Nexus: Ich lese überall, dass es momentan das Handy schlecht hin ist, sowohl was die Leistung angeht, als auch das Betriebssystem (will eigentlich von IOS weg). 

Iphone 4S: Natürlich sollte sich jeder der ein neues smartphone anschaffen will auch mal auf Apple schauen. Von der Verarbeitung ist es halt schwer zu toppen, habe aber irgendwie keine Lust mehr auf IOS und finde es krass, dass Apple immer noch 50€ mehr für ihre Handys verlangt gegenüber vergleichbaren oder besseren Samsung Modellen

HTC One X oder S: Ich weis es sind beide noch nicht auf dem Markt, allerdings ist ja fast April. Am X faziniert mich der Quadcore, allerdings stört mich die Verarbeitung ein wenig. Das S ist in meinen Augen eins der schönsten Smartphones überhaubt, hat aber die schlechtere Hardware / Bildschrim.

So was meint ihr dazu? Oder habe ich irgendein Top Handy momentan vergessen? Oder am besten noch warten bis in den Mai (viel länger wird das 3gs wohl nicht mehr durchhalten  ). Da ich schon sehr lange bei T-mobile Kunde bin ist das mit dem warten auch kein Problem.

Danke


----------



## McClaine (16. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*

Ähm Galaxy S2 ist noch ein Top Gerät.
Wenn du haufenweise Apple Apps und Music usw hast würde sich ein Apple natürlich wieder anbieten, da man ja mehr oder weniger nix importieren kann.
Hab aber das S2 und bin mehr als zufrieden. Das Display ist klasse, Akku Laufzeit (2000mAh) der Wahnsinn und sollte deinen Ansprüchen mehr als genügen.

Wenn dein Vertrag noch länger aushält evtl noch aufs S3 warten, das evtl bald Released wird.
Ansonsten hast du schon sehr gute Geräte genannt, vllt einfach mal in nen Laden gehen und die Geräte ausprobieren, was dir persönlich eben am besten gefällt. Denn jeder wird von seinem Gerät sagen es sei sehr gut usw ...

MfG


----------



## Woiferl94 (16. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*

Ich würde auf die HTC One Serie warten


----------



## Ahab (16. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*

Ich auch, mir persönlich gefällt das Galaxy Nexus sehr gut. Aber der Kunststoff könnte durchaus etwas wertiger sein finde ich. Ein Kommilitone hat es und es ist echt cool.  Aber die neuen HTCs würde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen...


----------



## Lummelpeter (16. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*

Ja die HTCs werden bestimmt einschlagen. Die Frage ist, wie viel besser das X zum S ist von der Leistung. Weil das S wird wohl optisch das Smartphone 2012!


----------



## Ahab (16. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*

Ich finde das One S sieht nicht so viel anders aus, als andere HTC Devices zuvor. Das Trophy ähnelt dem zB. stark.


----------



## ile (16. März 2012)

Ahab schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das One S sieht nicht so viel anders aus, als andere HTC Devices zuvor. Das Trophy ähnelt dem zB. stark.



Auch, wenn ich die Ones als ziemliche Enttäuschung sehe: Was ist negativ daran, dass das S wie ein HTC-Smartphone aussieht und nicht wie ein UFO? Das ist mir völlig egal, entweder es gefällt dir oder eben nicht, aber man muss doch nicht permanent alles neu erfinden, lieber Bewährtes behalten...


----------



## ATTi (19. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*

@Threadersteller: was ist bitte ein High-End Handy?

Wie du selbst sagtest ist spielen für dich Zweitrangig. 



> Telefonieren, sms schreiben, whatsapp (sehr wichtig), facebooken und zum Surfen! Spielen ist eher 2.rangig



von einem umstieg auf Android würde ich dir meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach abraten, ein umstieg von 3gs auf das 4er ist völlig ausreichend für deine gewünschten funktionen (ich selbst von vor 3 Monaten von 3G auf das 4er umgestiegen). nur weil es nicht die allerneuste Technik inne hat muss das nicht heißen, dass es schlecht ist. Für deine oben angeführten verwendungszwecke reicht auch das 4er noch völlig aus, da du auf ein 1-2 Sekunden schneller startende Apps nicht unbedingt pochen solltest.


----------



## Lee (19. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*

Ich würde mir auch mal das Sony Xperia S ansehen. Bekommt gegen Ende des Monats noch sein Android 4 Update. Aktuell hat es noch eine mies optimierte Gingerbread Version drauf, wodurch die Akkulaufzeit und Geschwindigkeit allgemein etwas leidet. Mit Android 4 ist das dann aber Geschichte.


----------



## Ahab (19. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*



ile schrieb:


> Auch, wenn ich die Ones als ziemliche Enttäuschung sehe: Was ist negativ daran, dass das S wie ein HTC-Smartphone aussieht und nicht wie ein UFO? Das ist mir völlig egal, entweder es gefällt dir oder eben nicht, aber man muss doch nicht permanent alles neu erfinden, lieber Bewährtes behalten...


 
Sie müssen ihre Designprinzipien ja nicht völlig über den Haufen werfen! Aber mal wieder etwas wagen könnten sie ruhig finde ich.


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*

Ich würde auch noch etwas warten zumindest bis die HTC One Modelle draußen sind und diese dann Live im Laden anschauen.
Da du vom iOS weg willst kannst ja mal einfach bissl an den Handys rumspielen eventuell ist auch WinPhone7 was für dich weil für deine Anwendungen ist auch das mehr als genug für dich zB. das Nokia Lumia 900 kommt bald raus ist der nachfolger vom 800 nur schneller.


----------



## ile (19. März 2012)

Ahab schrieb:
			
		

> Sie müssen ihre Designprinzipien ja nicht völlig über den Haufen werfen! Aber mal wieder etwas wagen könnten sie ruhig finde ich.



Wenn du meinst...


----------



## Per4mance (20. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*

ich werf mal noch das Motorla Razr und das Panasonic ELUGA ein. siehen gut aus und hat auch alles was aktuell möglich ist. 

wär ich mit meinem Milestone 2 nicht noch so zufrieden würde es wohl das Razr oder Panasonic werden.


----------



## ile (20. März 2012)

Per4mance schrieb:
			
		

> ich werf mal noch das Motorla Razr und das Panasonic ELUGA ein. siehen gut aus und hat auch alles was aktuell möglich ist.
> 
> wär ich mit meinem Milestone 2 nicht noch so zufrieden würde es wohl das Razr oder Panasonic werden.



Haben NICHT alles, z. B. kein microSD-Slot...


----------



## jojogangsta90 (20. März 2012)

Das Galaxy s plus !

Ist nicht teuer, super leistung, super akkulaufzeit (lade alle 4-5 tage) und natürlich super display. 
Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht damit das da kaum ein unterschied ist zwischen samoled und tft und ips. 
Habe es elbst mit dem ace, dem s i9003, iphone 4, galaxy s2 und diversen anderen verglichen.
Na Klar hat das s2 ein noch knalligeres Bild, welches aber schon übertrieben ist.


----------



## Driver76 (20. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*



Lummelpeter schrieb:


> Am X faziniert mich der Quadcore, allerdings stört mich die Verarbeitung ein wenig.



Es ist ja auch so, das das Htc One X auf dem Markt ist. Dem entsprechend kann man es sehr gut Beurteilen 

Ich würde zum Htc One X raten, wieso soll man sich einen Dual-core kaufen wenn es auch schon Quad-core gibt?. Zum Gehäuse; Es ist ein Unibody Gehäuse welches aus Polycarbonat besteht. Es ist zwar Plastik, aber sehr hochwertig und dem entsprechend auch teuer. Es wird Beispielsweise in Streuscheiben von Autoscheinwerfern, Dichtungsringe in militärischen Fahrzeugen (z. B. Panzer), Flugzeugfenster, Schutzscheiben in speziellen Fahrzeugen und einbruchhemmende Verglasung verwendet. Ausserdem sitz das Display fest mit dem Unibody-Gehäuse zusammen, deswegen sind spalten Ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*

Eventuell auch mal das hier anschauen 
Huawei Device Deutschland - Ascend D quad


----------



## jojogangsta90 (20. März 2012)

Driver76 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ja auch so, das das Htc One X auf dem Markt ist. Dem entsprechend kann man es sehr gut Beurteilen
> 
> Ich würde zum Htc One X raten, wieso soll man sich einen Dual-core kaufen wenn es auch schon Quad-core gibt?. Zum Gehäuse; Es ist ein Unibody Gehäuse welches aus Polycarbonat besteht. Es ist zwar Plastik, aber sehr hochwertig und dem entsprechend auch teuer. Es wird Beispielsweise in Streuscheiben von Autoscheinwerfern, Dichtungsringe in militärischen Fahrzeugen (z. B. Panzer), Flugzeugfenster, Schutzscheiben in speziellen Fahrzeugen und einbruchhemmende Verglasung verwendet. Ausserdem sitz das Display fest mit dem Unibody-Gehäuse zusammen, deswegen sind spalten Ausgeschlossen.



wieso sollte man sich ein quad/dual core kaufen, wenn mans gar nicht braucht. xD sry kommt etwas arrogant rüber


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*

Wenn man es eh über einen Vertrag günstiger bekommt sollte man eins nehmen wo es sich auch lohnt.
Das ist meist nur bei den teuren der Fall, den meisten "Gewinn" macht man deswegen immernoch bei den I-Phones weil sie halt ohne Vertrag einiges teurer sind.
Man zahlt heutzutage für einen Vertrag mit vergünstigten Handy 10€ im Monat mehr also sollte das Handy wenn man es vergünstigt kauft aufjedenfall min. 240€ günstiger sein wie wenn man es ohne Vertrag kauft und wenns noch mehr ist ists noch besser.
Da zahl ich dann lieber statt 1€ für ein schon veraltetes Handy lieber zb. 100€ für nen SGS2 oder dann 200€ für nen One X was ohne Vertrag weit über 500€ kostet.


----------



## ile (20. März 2012)

Driver76 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ja auch so, das das Htc One X auf dem Markt ist. Dem entsprechend kann man es sehr gut Beurteilen
> 
> Ich würde zum Htc One X raten, wieso soll man sich einen Dual-core kaufen wenn es auch schon Quad-core gibt?.



Sorry, aber das war ne Antwort auf Media Markt-Niveau: Ein S4-Dualcore in 28nm und neuerer Archtitektur ist +- genauso gut wie ein 40nm-Quadcore! Obendrein Schneller in Anwendungen, die nicht von 4 Kernen profitieren und aufgrund von 28nm vermutlich auch sparsamer. Der Quad hat nur bei massiv parallelisierten Anwendungen Vorteile.

Es geht nicht nur um Duakcore und Quadcore, es geht auch um Architektur und Fertigungsstruktur!!! 



			
				Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Eventuell auch mal das hier anschauen
> Huawei Device Deutschland - Ascend D quad



Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Ahab (21. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> das Nokia Lumia 900 kommt bald raus ist der nachfolger vom 800 nur schneller.


 
Schneller ist es nicht, hat die gleiche Speicherausstattung und den gleichen Prozessor - ist aber größer, hat eine Frontcam und wohl NFC glaub ich. Mehr Unterschiede fallen mir jetzt ad hoc nicht ein.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*

Dann hab ich wohl was falsches im Kopf gehabt, dachte ich hätt irgendwo gelesen das der Prozi schneller ist.


----------



## Lummelpeter (21. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*

Hallo erstmal wieder!

Zunächst mal vielen Dank für die vielen Rückmeldungen! 

Da die Frage jetzt einfach öfter aufkam, was ein High End Handy ist: Ich kann die Frage selbst nicht beantworten. Allerdings gingen hier ein paar Antworten schon in die richtige Richtung! Wenn ich mir ein Handy jetzt zu lege, dann soll das momentan schon zu den besten gehören die es gibt, da mein Anforderungsprofil sich ja in den nächsten 2 Jahren durchaus noch ändern kann. Und da ich es sowieso mit einer Vertragsverlängerung bekomme ist es mir egal, wenn ich halt 100€ mehr für das Handy zahle, ich dafür aber auch weis, dass ich eins der besten Handys auf dem Markt habe (vergleicht das bitte mal mit einem PC um dort ein High-End-Modell zu haben muss man deutlich über 1000€ investieren. Da mein PC aber seit Januar High-End ist, habe ich jetzt auch 100€ übrig um mir ein Inovatives Handy mit Perspektive zu holen. Also momentan überzeugen mich eigentlich am meisten Galaxy Nexus (vorallem, weil es halt schon auf dem Markt ist  ), HTC One X und S und das Humwai (wobei da der Marktstart wohl nocht auf sich warten lässt  )


----------



## Supeq (21. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*

Es kann nur eines geben  Apple iPhone 4S 16GB Schwarz Touchscreen-Smartphone: Smartphone Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## maximale (21. März 2012)

Supeq schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann nur eines geben  Apple iPhone 4S 16GB Schwarz Touchscreen-Smartphone: Smartphone Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de



Di schirbds grauslig

Htc one x ist das beste


----------



## Driver76 (21. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*



ile schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das war ne Antwort auf Media Markt-Niveau: Ein S4-Dualcore in 28nm und neuerer Archtitektur ist +- genauso gut wie ein 40nm-Quadcore! Obendrein Schneller in Anwendungen, die nicht von 4 Kernen profitieren und aufgrund von 28nm vermutlich auch sparsamer. Der Quad hat nur bei massiv parallelisierten Anwendungen Vorteile.
> 
> Es geht nicht nur um Duakcore und Quadcore, es geht auch um Architektur und Fertigungsstruktur!!!


 
Okay, hast mich überführt bin ein Mediamarktarbeiter.

Nein, Spaß beiseite. In erster Linie war ja meine Aussage auf das Gehäuse bezogen. Die Aspekte die Du genannt hast waren alle richtig, keine Frage. Nur der gute Mann möchte seinen Vertrag um vermutlich 2 Jahre verlängern und das wäre für mich der ausschlaggebende Punkt für das HTC One X. Weil kommende Apps und Games werden sicherlich von einem Quad-Core profitieren.


----------



## ile (21. März 2012)

Driver76 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, hast mich überführt bin ein Mediamarktarbeiter.
> 
> Nein, Spaß beiseite. In erster Linie war ja meine Aussage auf das Gehäuse bezogen. Die Aspekte die Du genannt hast waren alle richtig, keine Frage. Nur der gute Mann möchte seinen Vertrag um vermutlich 2 Jahre verlängern und das wäre für mich der ausschlaggebende Punkt für das HTC One X. Weil kommende Apps und Games werden sicherlich von einem Quad-Core profitieren.



Wenn er viel spielt, dann könnte das stimmen, da hast du recht. Bei Apps glaub ichs eher weniger, aber who knows?


----------



## ile (21. März 2012)

Doppelpost


----------



## Lummelpeter (21. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*

Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich schon genaue Release Dates für die Ones? Der April hat nämlich leider 30 Tage


----------



## Driver76 (21. März 2012)

*AW: High-End Handy Kaufberatung erwünscht*



Lummelpeter schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich schon genaue Release Dates für die Ones? Der April hat nämlich leider 30 Tage


 
Es gibt angebliche Screenshots das es sogar am 29.03 veröffentlicht wird. Auch Cyberport hat angegeben, dass man das HTC One X am 30.03 abholen kann, aber die sehen es nicht ganz so ernst und geben manche Sachen auch 2-3 Tage vor dem offiziellen Verkaufsstart.


----------

